
EFF is suing the US government to invalidate the DMCA's DRM provisions - ashitlerferad
https://boingboing.net/2016/07/21/eff-is-suing-the-us-government.html
======
Fej
I don't understand how the DMCA, whether you see it as good or bad, can be
Constitutionally sound. I somehow doubt the interstate commerce clause can
justify it, especially since it affects transactions that only occur in one
state.

